# A little Gesshin Heiji restock...



## JBroida (Mar 20, 2012)

Some Gesshin Heiji Knives BACK IN STOCK... 150mm and 180mm Semi-stainless Honesuki, 240mm Semi-stainless Sujihiki, etc.

(more gesshin heiji coming very soon... just need to finish product photos  )

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-heiji.html


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 21, 2012)

nice hear about new knifes coming

please add "Measurements" for Sujihiki


----------

